# Cable vga macho a vga hembra (pines)



## Gianni26 (Jul 9, 2014)

saludos..

Mi consulta es la siguiente. tengo un cable VGA de por un lado es vga macho y por el otro extremo se encuentra cortado (necesito unirlos a el conector hembra) el problema esta en que no se como unir los pines ni tampoco que colores van en que posicion .. ademas le comento que tengo el conector de vga hembra como mencione anteriormente cortado .. 

Las caracteristicas del cable son: cablecito delgados color rojo, azul, blanco, verde oscuro.. y ademas vienen 3 mas cubiertos estos son de color blanco calipso, rosado.. 

si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradeceria

Conector Macho-----cable low voltage computer cable 80°c 30 v-----------Cortado              <----- aqui necesito unirlo a un conector hembra   .. espero respuesta atte ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...1YDgAQ&ved=0CAUQ_AUoAA&biw=1024&bih=628&dpr=1


Además que ya los venden hechos y son baratos , se llaman alargues VGA


http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/cable-alargue-vga


----------



## Gianni26 (Jul 9, 2014)

bueno  primero que todo gracias por responder, pero el problema es que como mencione anteriormete el cable esta cortado y la idea principal es solucionarlo conectando los cables  (para aprender y ademas para solucionar el problema).  ademas de todo los colores por mas que busco no encuentro ejemplos con los mismos colores por lo tanto me encuentro sin poder solucionar este problemilla.. agradeceria me puedas ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Con el tester en Ohms vas a tener que identificar cada pin de la ficha VGA macho a que color del cable corresponde.

Luego sueldas ese cable al equivalente de la otra ficha VGA hembra , es todo.

Saludos !


----------



## Gianni26 (Jul 9, 2014)

amigo muchas gracias y disculpa mi ignorancia.. entonces eso quiere decir que no todos los cablecitos son usados??? solo algunos??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2014)

Porque ? Se usan todos los cablecitos !

Hay cablecitos que no te dan continuidad con nada ?

Hay *pines* que no se usan.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Gianni26 (Jul 13, 2014)

Estimado denuevo .. muuchas gracias por ayudarme en este tema..tengo una duda. probé cada uno de los pines del conector macho  (que funciona correctamente) con un tester y  por el otro extremo (cortado donde quiero poner un conector db9 de 15 pines hembra) fui viendo cada uno de los cablecitos ´para ver su disposición y a cuales correspondía cada uno de ellos y descubrí la disposición de cada uno de los cablecitos, cada uno de los colores y su disposición en el conector macho. por lo tanto por logica para conectar los cables a un conector hembra debiera ser conectados al conector db9 de 15 pines de la forma inversa a como están conectados en el macho o me equivoco? lo otro en algún caso que me equivoque de colores al soldarlos corro algún riesgo mi pc o el monitor?.  segundo algunos cables vienen con un revestimiento , este revestimiento debe ser soldado a la base del conector? según el tester estos revestimientos deben ser conectados a la base del conector pero no estoy seguro.. en las imágenes los pines que se activan al probar esos revestimientos son los que se encuentran con un circulo.. estoy en lo correcto??

espero su respuesta .. y gracias de antemano por ayudarme..



y ademas esos cables que van soldados a la base del conector son los llamados tierra???


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 13, 2014)

Fíjate como coinciden con el gráfico.Especialmente, la numeración de los pines, que es lo que te confunde.
Los importantes son los 3 colores, con sus tierras, y los 2 sicronismos(vertical y horizontal).


----------

